# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch Nam Ninh – Quảng Châu – Thâm Quyến (Lịch trình: 05 ngày - 04 đêm)

## dulichanhsaomoi

Du lịch Nam Ninh – Quảng Châu – Thâm Quyến
(Lịch trình: 05 ngày - 04 đêm, Sử dụng hộ chiếu, ô tô, tàu hoả)
NGÀY 01: KHỞI HÀNH ĐI  NAM NINH - QUẢNG CHÂU         (Ăn: Trưa, Chiều)
06h00: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa đoàn đi cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan làm thủ tục xuất cảnh sang Trung Quốc. Đoàn ăn trư a tại Bằng T ường, sau đó đi Nam Ninhbằng đ ường cao tốc mới “Trung Quốc – Asean”. Đến Nam Ninh, ăn tối, xe đưa đoàn ra ga đáp tàu hoả đi Quảng Châu (19h13’ - 07h37’). Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.
NGÀY 02: QUẢNG CHÂU             (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)
07h37: Tới Quảng Châu, xe đón đoàn tham quan thành phố: Công viên Việt Tú, Tượng Ngũ Dương, Nhà kỷ niệm Tôn Trung Sơn, Công viên Hoàng Hoa Cương. Mua sắm tại các khu thương mại sầm uất và các siêu thị. Đoàn ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Lệ Đô***hoặc tương tương.
NGÀY 03: QUẢNG CHÂU - THÂM QUYẾN          (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)
Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn khởi hành đi Thâm Quyến tham quan Công viên Liên Hoa Sơn, tượng bác Đặng Tiểu Bình, Cửa sổ Thế Giới(Window of the World) – thế giới thu nhỏ, biểu tượng của tất cả các Quốc gia trên Thế giới. Sau bữa tối quý khách xem chương trình biểu diễn ca múa nhạc dân tộc tại sân khấu lớn. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Vinh Thông***hoặc tương đương.
NGÀY 04: THÂM QUYẾN - QUẢNG CHÂU - NAM NINH         (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)
Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn sau đó khởi hành về Quảng Châu, tự do tham quan thành phố và mua sắm trên đại lộ Bắc Kinh hoặc chợ Thiên Mã. 17h10’: Quý khách lên tàu về Nam Ninh. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu.
NGÀY 05: NAM NINH        (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa)
05h47’: Tới Nam Ninh, xe đón đoàn đi ăn sáng sau đó tham quan khu du lịch Thanh Tú Sơn - cảnh đẹp tự nhiên với Chùa Quan Âm, tư ợng Phật Ngọc, T ượng Quan Vân Trư ờng, thăm Tháp Ngự Long, Tháp Ph ượng Hoàng, Chùa Thái Lan… vùng đất mà người Quảng Tây coi là vùng đất Thánh mà du khách bốn phương đổ đến cầu Phúc - Lộc - Tài, thăm và kiểm tra sức khoẻ miễn phí tại Nhà thuốc Lưỡng Nghĩa Hiên. Đoàn ăn trưa sau đó khởi hành về Hữu Nghị Quan làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Việt Nam. Xe đón đoàn về điểm xuất phát. Chia tay, kết thúc chương trình.
GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH: 279 USD
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 16 khách)
* Giá bao gồm:
- Khách sạn 3 sao Trung tâm thành phố (02ng ười/phòng, trường hợp lẻ nam, nữ 3ng ười/phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo ch ư ơng trình (08 món chính + một canh)
- Ph ương tiện vận chuyển trong và ngoài nước: xe du lịch máy lạnh đời mới, tầu giường nằm, khoang 6
- Thủ tục Visa XNC Trung Quốc, vé thắng cảnh vào cửa lần một.
- H ướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt, Bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh, mức đền bù tối đa 10.000 USD/ vụ.
* Giá không bao gồm:
- Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, chi phí điện thoại, giặt là, phòng đơn, thuế VAT... 
* Ghi chú: 
- Khách đi bằng hộ chiếu, trẻ em có hộ chiếu riêng hoặc chung cùng bố, mẹ còn hạn trên 6 tháng.
- Mỗi Quý khách cần chuẩn bị 02 tấm ảnh 4 x6 chụp trên nền phông mầu trắng để xin cấp VISA.
- Gía trên không áp dụng cho dịp cao điểm như: 30/4 & 01/5,Quốc khánh, Noel, Tết, Hội chợ Quốc tế 
- Trẻ em dư ới 3 tuổi thu 40% 3 - 6 tuổi thanh toán 60%, 6 - d ưới 12 tuổi thanh toán 75% giá tour(ngủ cùng ng ười lớn); từ 12 tuổi trở lên thanh toán bằng ng ười lớn.
Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Sô 365 – Bạch Đằng- Hoàn Kiếm- Hà Nội
VP- Số 45A – Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3998 1323/ Hotline 0987 303 118 – Ms Mơ
Email: dulichanhsaomoi@gmail.com
Website: DuLichAnhSaoMoi / Home

----------

